# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Leon Edwards KOs Kamara Usman

## Big Dummy

-
What a good day for the UK and Leon Rocky Edwards.

Leon probably lost all 5 rounds, but with 1:00 left he lands a crushing head kick, and the champ dropped like a rock. Pure class on Leons part to walk off and not jump on the downed out cold fighter.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Shit!  Just blindly clicked on this and saw the results.

I have that on tape and have not watched it yet...

----------

Big Dummy (08-21-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Shit!  Just blindly clicked on this and saw the results.
> 
> I have that on tape and have not watched it yet...


The Costa vs Rockhold fight is a battle.

----------


## Big Dummy

For those interested, watch this now, before it gets taken down.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Nah, I will watch it whole cloth some time.

I am the only real fight fan in my family and I have to watch it in off-hours.

----------

Big Dummy (08-21-2022)

----------


## Common

I saw that this morning, apparently Usman was winning the fight, in the last 40 seconds of the last round, edwards got a whammy of a kick to usmans head and neck and knocked him out.

----------

Big Dummy (08-21-2022)

----------


## Common

*After late kick to head, neck* Leon Edwards dropped Kamaru Usman with a kick to the head and neck in the final minute of the fifth round to win the welterweight championship at UFC 278 on Saturday night.
Usman appeared to be seconds away from a 16th consecutive victory, which would have tied an all-time UFC record, before Edwards came up with the stunning finish just in time. He delivered the knockout blow with 56 seconds left in the bout. That crosshead kick landed perfectly, Edwards said.


Edwards (20-3) is undefeated dating back to his previous bout with Usman in 2015. The British fighter rose to No. 2 in the welterweight division while accumulating nine wins in that stretch ahead of the title bout.
Usman (20-2) lived up to his reputation as the No. 1 pound-for-pound fighter in the world for much of the bout. The Nigerian weathered a late first-round takedown and turned the tables with a late second-round takedown. Usman controlled position throughout the third round, earning two more takedowns, and led 39-37 on the judges scorecards after four rounds. He appeared on his way to a win by unanimous decision before Edwards rallied in the final round.

https://nypost.com/2022/08/21/kamaru...ds-at-ufc-278/

----------

